# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  اظهر موهبتك في التصوير من << الموبايل و الكاميرا الديجيتال >>

## ساعي البريد

فكرة لفتت انتباهي في احدى المنتديات العربية و نالت اعجابي و أتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم.

الفكرة عبارة عن مشاركة بعضنا البعض بصور تم تصويرها عن طريق تليفونك الخاص مع ذكر نوع التليفون و موديله.


وهذه تجربتي مع الفكرة المطروحة و نوع تليفوني (Nokia 6630)







تحياتي لكم و في انتظار تجاربكم

----------


## حنـــــان

الصور جميلة جدا... 
أنا معنديش كاميرا في موبايلي لكن قلت أشارك عشان استمتع بالصور اللي حيتم اضافتها.
شكرا على الفكرة الجديدة يا ساعي البريد.

----------


## قلب مصر

الله فكرة جميلة قوى اخى ساعى البريد 
وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم بالصور اللى صورتها قبل كدة

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا برضه اعز التصوير جدا جدا جدا 
بس بالجأ للموبايل لما بتكون الكاميرا بتاعتي مش معايا 
كمان الصور عليه مش بتكون واضحة اوي 

الاسبوع الماضي كان عندنا مطرة وبعدين الدنيا بررررردت فجأة  فالمطرة جمدت فجأةعلى جذوع الشجيرات 
صورتها عشان انزلها تباعا بس الحمد لله ان حضرتك فتحت الموضوع دا عشان الاقي لها مكان مناسب تماما ليها

اتفضلوا الصور اهي

----------


## ساعي البريد

> الصور جميلة جدا... 
> أنا معنديش كاميرا في موبايلي لكن قلت أشارك عشان استمتع بالصور اللي حيتم اضافتها.
> شكرا على الفكرة الجديدة يا ساعي البريد.



الشكر لك انت اختي العزيزة حنان , و اتمنى ان تشاركينا دائماً رأيك في الصور التي ستشاركنا الفكرة ان شاء الله

تحياتي لك

----------


## ساعي البريد

> الله فكرة جميلة قوى اخى ساعى البريد 
> وان شاء الله اشارك معاكم بالصور اللى صورتها قبل كدة



يسعدني ان الفكرة نالت اعجابك اختي العزيزة قلب مصر , و نحن في انتظار تجاربك في التصوير عن طريق الموبايل.

تحياتي لك

----------


## ساعي البريد

> 


مجال التصوير مجال مميز , يظهر اللمسات الفنية للشخص عن طريق لقطاته المصوّره , و اعجبتني كثيراً هذه الصورة , تشبه الزهور الكريستالية (سبحان الله) , مع العلم ان باقي الصور ايضاً جميلة و اختيارك لأوقات التصوير مميز.

تحياتي لكي اختي الكريمة رشا

----------


## ساعي البريد

تجربة جديدة لي



في انتظار تجاربكم

تحياتي لكم

----------


## osha

الصورة الاخيرة جميلة اوي دي اكيد في بحري في اسكندرية 
عندي صورة برضه للمنطقة اللي امام قلعة قايتباي في اسكندرية بس من كاميرا مش موبايل
لاحظت ان الصور دقيقة شوية ودرجة  الوضوح عالية 
ممكن بس اعرف نوع الموبايل؟
وهل ممكن اني احط صور من كاميرا ديجيتال عشان الموبايل صوره عندي مش بتطلع دقيقة وواضحة؟

----------


## ساعي البريد

> الصورة الاخيرة جميلة اوي دي اكيد في بحري في اسكندرية 
> عندي صورة برضه للمنطقة اللي امام قلعة قايتباي في اسكندرية بس من كاميرا مش موبايل
> لاحظت ان الصور دقيقة شوية ودرجة  الوضوح عالية 
> ممكن بس اعرف نوع الموبايل؟
> وهل ممكن اني احط صور من كاميرا ديجيتال عشان الموبايل صوره عندي مش بتطلع دقيقة وواضحة؟



اسعدني اعجابك بالصورة و اتمنى ان تنال الصور اعجابك دائما و اعجاب الآخرين.
بخصوص مكان الصورة فهي ليست في منطقة بحري في الاسكندرية.
هذه الصور تم تصويرها عن طريق الموبايل (Nokia 6630).
بخصوص استفسارك بخصوص صور كاميرا الديجيتال فيمكنك ان تشاركي بصورك و نرى مهاراتك في التصوير.

و أتمنى ان نرى مهارات الآخرين في التصوير و ايضاً المحاولات , فمن المحاولات العديدة نتعلم و من التعلم نصبح مهره.

----------


## saladino

حلوة الصور جدا
شكرا لساعى البريد على الموضوع

انا معنديش كاميرا على الموبايل انا بس مصور جبل سيدنا موسى فى سانت كاترين انزلها قريب

----------


## قلب مصر

انا بقى عجبتنى الصورة دى لرشا قوى وحسستني بحاجات كتير


بجد بشكرك تانى على الموضوع الجميل قوى اللى خلانا نشوف الصور الجميلة من ابداعات الأعضاء

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حاو اوى الموضوع ده يا ساعى البريد

بجد ما شاء الله فيه صور كتير تحفة عجبونى اكتر الصور الاولى اللى انت بدات بيها التصوير 

وعجبتنى اووووى صورة اوشا اللى انت اخترتها وعجبتك بجد من احلى الصور اللى شفتها

تسلم ايديكم يا جماعة كلكم وانا متابعة معاكم وخلاص خلتونى اخد بالى انى اصور الحاجات الجميلة اللى ممكن اشوفها بالموبايل

تسلم ايدك يا ساعى البريد على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## ساعي البريد

> حلوة الصور جدا
> شكرا لساعى البريد على الموضوع
> 
> انا معنديش كاميرا على الموبايل انا بس مصور جبل سيدنا موسى فى سانت كاترين انزلها قريب



الشكر لك أخي الكريم صلادينو على مدحك للصور و أتمنى ان تنال اعجابك دائماً , و نحن في انتظار صورة جبل سيدنا موسى لأنني لم أراه من قبل.

تحياتي لك

----------


## ساعي البريد

> انا بقى عجبتنى الصورة دى لرشا قوى وحسستني بحاجات كتير
> 
> 
> بجد بشكرك تانى على الموضوع الجميل قوى اللى خلانا نشوف الصور الجميلة من ابداعات الأعضاء



اختيار جميل يا قلب مصر , الصورة جميلة و اختي العزيزة رشا احسنت اختيار توقيت الصورة.

شكراً لكي على تشجيعك للموضوع و نحن في انتظار محولاتك ان امكن.

----------


## ساعي البريد

> حاو اوى الموضوع ده يا ساعى البريد
> 
> بجد ما شاء الله فيه صور كتير تحفة عجبونى اكتر الصور الاولى اللى انت بدات بيها التصوير 
> 
> وعجبتنى اووووى صورة اوشا اللى انت اخترتها وعجبتك بجد من احلى الصور اللى شفتها
> 
> تسلم ايديكم يا جماعة كلكم وانا متابعة معاكم وخلاص خلتونى اخد بالى انى اصور الحاجات الجميلة اللى ممكن اشوفها بالموبايل
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ساعى البريد على الموضوع الحلو



اسعدني جداً كلماتك الجميلة في حق الموضوع و الصور , و اتمنى ان تنال الصور دائماً اعجابك و ان نكون على قدر كبير من اختيار الاوقات المميزة لأخذ الصور لتنال اعجابكم دائماً.

و نحن في انتظار محاولاتك في التصوير.

تحياتي لكي

----------


## ساعي البريد

تجربة أخرى لي مع التصوير

----------


## حنـــــان

يا سلاااام...  معنديش أي مانع لو كل الصور كانت من اسكندرية يا ساعي البريد  ::  صور الكاميرا في موبايلك فعلا جميلة وجودتها عالية.

تسلم الأيادي
وصورك يا رشا كمان جميلة جدا يلا مستنيين المزيد.

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوة اوى اخر صورة ليك يا ساعى البريد

تسلم ايدك

----------


## osha

> تجربة أخرى لي مع التصوير


عاجبني جدا توزيع الاضاءة في زاوية التقاط الصورة 

فعلا مميزة

----------


## osha

طيب شكل المنافسة كده حميت وانا كمان حاطلع المستخبي بقى من صوري  :good:  

دي صورة التقطت من شباك متحف الاحياء المائية بالاسكندرية الصيف الماضي

----------


## ساعي البريد

> يا سلاااام...  معنديش أي مانع لو كل الصور كانت من اسكندرية يا ساعي البريد  صور الكاميرا في موبايلك فعلا جميلة وجودتها عالية.
> 
> تسلم الأيادي
> وصورك يا رشا كمان جميلة جدا يلا مستنيين المزيد.



ردك أختي العزيزة حنان شهادة اعتز بيها جداً و تزيدني تشجيعاً.
شكري و تحياتي لكي

----------


## ساعي البريد

> حلوة اوى اخر صورة ليك يا ساعى البريد
> 
> تسلم ايدك



سلمتي من كل شر و من كل سوء أختي العزيزة الدكتورة نسيبة , و يسعدني كثيراً تواجدك.

تحياتي لكي

----------


## ساعي البريد

> طيب شكل المنافسة كده حميت وانا كمان حاطلع المستخبي بقى من صوري  
> 
> دي صورة التقطت من شباك متحف الاحياء المائية بالاسكندرية الصيف الماضي



صورة جميلة و منظر مميز و جميل , أعجبتني كثيراً الصورة.
أرى أن الصورة تحتوي بمفردها على اطار خاص بيها و هو ورق الشجر و العشب.
حقاً جميلة جداً

في انتظار المزيد من ابداعك اختي العزيزة رشا

تحياتي لكي

----------


## osha

سعيدة ان الصورة عجبتك أخي ساعي البريد 
بس هي الناس راحت فين بطلت تصور والا ايه؟

----------


## ساعي البريد

> سعيدة ان الصورة عجبتك أخي ساعي البريد 
> بس هي الناس راحت فين بطلت تصور والا ايه؟



ما رأيك و رأي الإدارة و مشرفين القاعة في انشاء دعاية للموضوع ؟

----------


## ساعي البريد

تجربة جديدة لي في التصوير

----------


## saladino

*أنا جيت ياجماعة معاى صورة صورتها لجبل سيدنا موسى علية السلام بسانت كاترين

الجيل طلوعة ونزولة يستغرق يوم .. الجبل اللى منتصف الصورة وكان من الجبال العالية الارتفاع والان هو عبارة عن تبة عالية والتكوين الجيولوجى للجبل يختلف عن اى جبل فى العالم*

[IMG]http://up.haridy.org/storage/جبل.JPG[/IMG]

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله ساعي البريد
فكرة حلوة اوي
عجبتني كل الصور اللي نزلتها وصور اوشا اكثر من رائعة برضه
هاقلب في الموبايل وارجع لكم

----------


## abo_hosni

السلام عليكم. إن شاء الله نشوف صور أكبر عدد من الأعضاء
دي مجموعة صور لبعض اللحظات الحرجة

الشلن (قبل ما يقع)







الحصان (قبل ما يجري)




قطرات المياه ( قبل ما تغادر الزجاجة للأبد)

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

حلوة جدا صورك يا ابو حسنى ما شاء الله 

عجبتنى اوى اول صورة لقطرات المياه 

ما شاء الله ليك رؤية مميزة فى حاجات ممكن تكون عادية لناس تانية 

تسلم ايدك

----------


## osha

هي الناس راحت فين؟

عامة انا صورت الصورة دي من كام يوم من شباك العربية وكانت الشمس تميل للمغيب ولقيت نورها معدي من بين السحب بشكل لطيف اوي 
حبيت تشوفوه معايا

----------


## osha

الصورة دي بقى برضه من شباك العربية 
كنا مسافرين وقررت اصور اللقطة دي ومحدش يسأل ليه  ::

----------


## حمادو

شكرا يا ساعي البريد على الموضوع الجميل دا وانا لسه واخد بالي منه دلوقتي حالا وكنت اتمني لو اشارك فيه قبل ما احط موضوع خاص بصوري

على العموم انا برضه حبيت اني اشارك بصور من الموبايل ولو ان انا اصلا يعني مابحبش الموبايل بس علشان خاطرك انت بس   :2:  


دي صورة من موبايل موتورولا E770v

----------


## kmmmoo

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## ساعي البريد

> *أنا جيت ياجماعة معاى صورة صورتها لجبل سيدنا موسى علية السلام بسانت كاترين
> 
> الجيل طلوعة ونزولة يستغرق يوم .. الجبل اللى منتصف الصورة وكان من الجبال العالية الارتفاع والان هو عبارة عن تبة عالية والتكوين الجيولوجى للجبل يختلف عن اى جبل فى العالم*
> 
> [IMG]http://up.haridy.org/storage/جبل.JPG[/IMG]



حلوة صورة الجبل أخي العزيز صلادينو , و في انتظار المزيد منك ان شاء الله

----------


## ساعي البريد

> ما شاء الله ساعي البريد
> فكرة حلوة اوي
> عجبتني كل الصور اللي نزلتها وصور اوشا اكثر من رائعة برضه
> هاقلب في الموبايل وارجع لكم



يسعدني اعجابك بجميع الصور المطروحة اختي العزيزة أم أحمد و نحن في انتظار صورك و تجربتك.

----------


## ساعي البريد

> السلام عليكم. إن شاء الله نشوف صور أكبر عدد من الأعضاء
> دي مجموعة صور لبعض اللحظات الحرجة
> 
> الشلن (قبل ما يقع)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



صور جميلة في تواقيت حلوة , و نحن انتظار لحظات اكثر اثارة.

----------


## ساعي البريد

> هي الناس راحت فين؟
> 
> عامة انا صورت الصورة دي من كام يوم من شباك العربية وكانت الشمس تميل للمغيب ولقيت نورها معدي من بين السحب بشكل لطيف اوي 
> حبيت تشوفوه معايا


في هذه الصورة يظهر ضوء الشمس بين السحاب كأنه يوجد انشقاق في السحاب و بزوغ ضوء جديد على المكان.

تحياتي لكي اختي العزيزة رشا على صورك المميزة.

----------


## ساعي البريد

> الصورة دي بقى برضه من شباك العربية 
> كنا مسافرين وقررت اصور اللقطة دي ومحدش يسأل ليه



حلوة الصورة  ::

----------


## ساعي البريد

> شكرا يا ساعي البريد على الموضوع الجميل دا وانا لسه واخد بالي منه دلوقتي حالا وكنت اتمني لو اشارك فيه قبل ما احط موضوع خاص بصوري
> 
> على العموم انا برضه حبيت اني اشارك بصور من الموبايل ولو ان انا اصلا يعني مابحبش الموبايل بس علشان خاطرك انت بس   
> 
> 
> دي صورة من موبايل موتورولا E770v


سلمت يداك اخي الكريم أحمد على صورتك الجميلة و في انتظار صور جديدة لك تزيد الموضوع تميز.

تحياتي لك

----------


## ساعي البريد

> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


الشكر لك اخي الكريم

----------


## ساعي البريد

مشاركة جديدة لي

*الشمـــس*

----------


## ساعي البريد

*التلقيـــح*

----------


## osha

ياعم ساعي البريد الحمد لله على السلامة 
والله انا كنت زعلانة انك مختفي والموضوع متوقف
حلوة اوي صورة الشمس فيها رهبة وجمال ورونق غريب
تسلم ايديك وانا جاية بعد شوية جايبة صور وحاجات  ::

----------


## أمير المصرى

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا لساعى البريد , و شكرا لكل من شارك بصورة

الصورة دى لعربية زفاف عجبنى شكلها






الصور دى من زيارة لى للاسكندرية فى مارس 2007







نوع تليفونى نوكيا 6288

----------


## osha

حلوة اوي صورة العربية وعليها الورد
عقبال كل شباب وبنات المنتدى ان شاء الله وتسلم ايديك يا دكتور امير

الصورة اللي جاية دي مبنى تليفزيون السي ان ان في مدينة اتلانتا بولاية جورجيا 
صورتها خلال زيارتي الاسبوع الماضي
لاحظوا حجم الحروف مقارنة بطول الانسان العادي

----------


## أبو منار

انا احب التصوير موت وعندي صور بالهبل هجهز شوية وارجعلكم
بس خدوا الموضوع دة فيه حوالي 50 صورة من تصويري وارجعلكم صور تانية منتقاه من كاميرة موبايلي
نوكيا 7650

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=71575

----------


## حمادو

انا اولا عندي مشكلتين.
المشكلة الاولى ان انا باكره الموبايل جدا جدا جدا وكمان جدا.
المشكلة التانية ان انا علطول يا اما معايا الكاميرا الكبيرة او الصغيرة..يعني مش باحتاج خالص التصوير بالموبايل.

بس مع ذلك حبيت انى اشارك لتاني مرة في الموضوع الجميل دا.


دي صورة ورد لسه بيفتح
لسه معايا الموبايل موتورولا e770v

----------


## htaman

كل الصور جميلة وكلها فن وابداع في التصوير وان كان عندي الكاميرا الديجيتال الا انني لا اتقن هذا الإبداع .بارك الله فيكم

----------

